# Getting Your Pet High Too? ?



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

I was just wondering (while medicating) How does your pet react when you get them high and what type of pet is it? 

I have a chihuahua who used to just stay up under me when I smoked and we would just eat together and k.o like we were tight like that but I wanna know how other people's pets react.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

these threads dont go over well mate, almost all of them end up being closed due to being a controversial subject


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

No prob.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

Niyajuana said:


> No prob.


if you use the search bar you can read lots of topics most likely wont be able to respond most are closed


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

Okay thanks


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2015)

I would say don't force it. I had a yorkie that would hop in peoples lap and follow a j around. She would also snatch a bag and run. She truly enjoyed it. I never forced it and she learned what it was on her own.

This is a crazy one. I have a rooster that started coming around when I step outside to smoke. Where I stand the smoke drafts slow in the same direction. All be damned if he don't get in the same spot and breathe it. I'm serious. Dang rooster learned what pot is and likes the buzz.


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would say don't force it. I had a yorkie that would hop in peoples lap and follow a j around. She would also snatch a bag and run. She truly enjoyed it. I never forced it and she learned what it was on her own.
> 
> This is a crazy one. I have a rooster that started coming around when I step outside to smoke. Where I stand the smoke drafts slow in the same direction. All be damned if he don't get in the same spot and breathe it. I'm serious. Dang rooster learned what pot is and likes the buzz.


I'm sure they know since animals tend to know the benefits and disadvantages of plants. That's funny though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2015)

Niyajuana said:


> I'm sure they know since animals tend to know the benefits and disadvantages of plants. That's funny though.


They do. We raised different breeds of hunting dogs growing up. They eat plants when sick. They even picked out a certain plant if they got worms. They would eat it and poop a wad of worms out. No joke. We followed up with worm medicine but most of the time it wasn't needed.


----------



## toaster struedel (Oct 8, 2015)

First off I don't get my cat high, he gets himself stoned. By sitting in the circle raising his nose up and sniffing hard. Funny tho once in awhile he will mistake cigarette smoke for weed and when he smells that he don't stick around. His reaction is like yours our mine he eats and usually takes a nap. LoL


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> They do. We raised different breeds of hunting dogs growing up. They eat plants when sick. They even picked out a certain plant if they got worms. They would eat it and poop a wad of worms out. No joke. We followed up with worm medicine but most of the time it wasn't needed.


That says it for you.


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

toaster struedel said:


> First off I don't get my cat high, he gets himself stoned. By sitting in the circle raising his nose up and sniffing hard. Funny tho once in awhile he will mistake cigarette smoke for weed and when he smells that he don't stick around. His reaction is like yours our mine he eats and usually takes a nap. LoL


Lol that's how I am too, if I smell cigarette smoke I'm gone in a flash but it's weird because I used to smoke them


----------



## Grojak (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't believe in blowing smoke in a dogs face though, I hate that shit, ruin your own lungs not your dogs. I give my dog either butter or tincture, I've isolated her proper dose (trial and error) and it helps her live a happier life, controversial my ass, fuck anyone who has an issue with how I medicate my pup, better than doggy prozac or doggy pain pills. 

I medicate my dog, she is a competition frisbee dog and sometimes will get a sore paw or a minor injury (only major injury we've had was a gash in her pad which we don't know if that happened from frisbee or not). I also medicate her on 4th of july and NYE or the rare days we get thunder.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 8, 2015)

As someone who has owned/own alot of dogs. Im gonna say straight up if they dont like the smoke or smell, GET IT AWAY FROM THEM. If they actually like it then they will come running up to you everytime you light up. All bullshit aside, smoke is much more deadly to animals then humans. If your forcing your animals to get high, well then grow the fuck up! You realize thats cruelty.


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

Grojak said:


> I don't believe in blowing smoke in a dogs face though, I hate that shit, ruin your own lungs not your dogs. I give my dog either butter or tincture, I've isolated her proper dose (trial and error) and it helps her live a happier life, controversial my ass, fuck anyone who has an issue with how I medicate my pup, better than doggy prozac or doggy pain pills.
> 
> I medicate my dog, she is a competition frisbee dog and sometimes will get a sore paw or a minor injury (only major injury we've had was a gash in her pad which we don't know if that happened from frisbee or not). I also medicate her on 4th of july and NYE or the rare days we get thunder.


Everyone has a preference


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> As someone who has owned/own alot of dogs. Im gonna say straight up if they dont like the smoke or smell, GET IT AWAY FROM THEM. If they actually like it then they will come running up to you everytime you light up. All bullshit aside, smoke is much more deadly to animals then humans. If your forcing your animals to get high, well then grow the fuck up! You realize thats cruelty.


Yeah I don't believe in forcing anything on an animal but a bath, but if they like it and want to be around then I don't think it's a problem but if so then just get them out of the same room, its simple.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 8, 2015)

My ex had a lil mutt that we use to give caine to and she became quite the drug addict.. she had to go to puppy rehab.. fucked up shit..


----------



## Grojak (Oct 8, 2015)

Niyajuana said:


> Everyone has a preference


not really an idea of preference, its the humane way to administer thc your pet, if your going to blow smoke in an animals face you shouldn't have a pet.


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

Grojak said:


> not really an idea of preference, its the humane way to administer thc your pet, if your going to blow smoke in an animals face you shouldn't have a pet.


Apologize for the misinterpretation, what was said is only for people who smoke around their pets like how my dog used to lay up under me but I would never blow it in her face. However since there seems to be a little controversy then let me just say that people can debate constantly but nobody can actually change what others do, (even if it's something that you're completely against: giving animals deadly drugs) you just have to make sure your doing things right for yourself and if you can't enlighten others then f*ck it, just let everyone live their own lives as intended and keep doing you.


----------



## Big Trees (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Indacouch (Oct 8, 2015)

People and animals are two different things If there's a pet in the house or area your smoking in that's one thing but giving your animal thc purposely as a dosage is wrong IMO .......I've heard of some messed up shit happening to animals that Injest weed.......that's just my take on things. I've also seen CBD biscuits I think if you absolutely feel the need to give your pet anything to do with MJ that's probably the best but idk Peace


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 8, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would say don't force it. I had a yorkie that would hop in peoples lap and follow a j around. She would also snatch a bag and run. She truly enjoyed it. I never forced it and she learned what it was on her own.
> 
> This is a crazy one. I have a rooster that started coming around when I step outside to smoke. Where I stand the smoke drafts slow in the same direction. All be damned if he don't get in the same spot and breathe it. I'm serious. Dang rooster learned what pot is and likes the buzz.


Is that your hermie cock Or just your normal cock you were playing with a while back whitebb2727


----------



## Crazytrain420 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah my rabbit, he's a house rabbit so he's always around me ovbs had some friends over so there was 4 blunts in the go it just sat and didn't move for at least an hour, I honestly thought iIkilled him felt terrible but he's just kinda came around started jumping running around, it probably has medical benefits to your pet but only given orally like oil n stuff who knows help us so why wouldn't it help then just dint force it


----------



## flupped uck (Nov 6, 2015)

My female Golden Retriever"Hanna" loves cannabis.One time she took a pan of "Magic Brownies" off the cupboard countertop.She ate a forth of the pan before we caught her doing this.My wife and I ate the rest of the pan.Big,big mistake.My wife,Hanna and I were paralyzed.My wife and I in recliners and Hanna seemed glued to the carpet.I had a bunch of Led Zeppelin playing.The body rushes were really strong.We didn't move for 3 hours.


----------



## The Knave (Nov 14, 2015)

I've never seen a dog yet that doesn't hover around whoever has the bowl/joint, copping a contact buzz. Blow it in their face? Nope. But they'll get theirs just by invading your space.

A number of years back (like 30), my brother gave me for a BD present a 1/4oz bag, it was one bud. Yeah, seriously...one bud. Don't remember the strain or who he got it from, but to say I was impressed is an understatement.

Anyway.....had a party and of course everyone was contributing to the stash and smoking from it and all was good. I was saving that bud for later to smoke with my brother and a select few. Late that night as we were sitting in front of fireplace, I broke off a bowl size chunk of that bud and placed the bud on a tray and placed it under the rocking chair I was in. Lit the bong, pass pass, stare at fire. Grins all around.

Meanwhile, my brothers Shepherd was trolling around, sniffing heavy, mooching food. All was quiet except for crackle of fire. Then I heard the sound of munching. Took a few secs to realize what was happening, looked under my rocker to see a 110lb German Shepherd with top part of bud stem out one side of his mouth with the bottom part out the other side. Yeah, that little bastard ate my birthday bud. Then he had the balls to curl up in front of the fire and snore for two hours.

Dogs will get themselves stoned given half the chance.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> People and animals are two different things If there's a pet in the house or area your smoking in that's one thing but giving your animal thc purposely as a dosage is wrong IMO .......I've heard of some messed up shit happening to animals that Injest weed.......that's just my take on things. I've also seen CBD biscuits I think if you absolutely feel the need to give your pet anything to do with MJ that's probably the best but idk Peace


Do your homework dogs have a canabanoid system just like us. Many animals do. Your reading old info


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 14, 2016)

Big Trees said:


>


Did the government print this in 1960?


----------



## Budddha (Sep 14, 2016)

My old cat (rip Beefy) used to go nuts for purple weed. He would treat it like cat nip and play with it then eat it. He was famous for stealing purp weed. If it werent fresh and finished he would lift his nose and ignore it. When we would smoke he'd jump on your chest and put his face a couple inches away from yours. When i used to buy weed; if it was purple i would call him over to smell test it. If my cat didnt like the purp it usually wasnt good or flushed(over fert'd)

My dogs now; like weed too. They come over everytime i smoke. When i smoke cigs they walk over to give me a look like theyre saying "wtf are you smoking dawg," and walk away. When i smoke bud or dab theyll lay down a couple feet away from me everytime. If they didnt like weed thehd leave like wnen i smoke cigs.

I dont blow it in their face; they come to me so i dont feel bad. They obviously enjoyed it.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 15, 2016)

I have to keep my dog away when I smoke. He's always jumping up to see what I've got. And usually tries to give my bong a good sniff.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Do your homework dogs have a canabanoid system just like us. Many animals do. Your reading old info


Lmfao.....your answering a year old thread and telling me I'm reading old info ........hey if your pet is the only thing that wants to get high with you then that's your prob ...seems like that's what's going on especially trying to bring back to life a boring year old thread .....and further more there's people who get seriously panicked and sick who can't smoke weed at all but at least a person can say something ......unlike an animal ...but since you get stoned with your pets so much I'm sure they talk to you to .......old news Hugh lol ....year old thread


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

All my animals turn their head away from the smoke and sneeze I would have to feed it to them. 

Fuck that though thats less for me.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Lmfao.....your answering a year old thread and telling me I'm reading old info ........hey if your pet is the only thing that wants to get high with you then that's your prob ...seems like that's what's going on especially trying to bring back to life a boring year old thread .....and further more there's people who get seriously panicked and sick who can't smoke weed at all but at least a person can say something ......unlike an animal ...but since you get stoned with your pets so much I'm sure they talk to you to .......old news Hugh lol ....year old thread


If the thread was not meant to be discussed our brought up again why would it still be here? First off I don't even smoke at home so do i smoke with my pet's answer is no. You would first have to ask do i have a pet? In what way did you think I did this? Oh ya Re read i never said anything of the sort. But check your facts before you start tap tap tapping at your fingers only to run your mouth saying nothing.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Lmfao.....your answering a year old thread and telling me I'm reading old info ........hey if your pet is the only thing that wants to get high with you then that's your prob ...seems like that's what's going on especially trying to bring back to life a boring year old thread .....and further more there's people who get seriously panicked and sick who can't smoke weed at all but at least a person can say something ......unlike an animal ...but since you get stoned with your pets so much I'm sure they talk to you to .......old news Hugh lol ....year old thread


If the thread was not meant to be discussed our brought up again why would it still be here? First off I don't even smoke at home so do i smoke with my pet's answer is no. You would first have to ask do i have a pet? In what way did you think I did this? Oh ya Re read i never said anything of the sort. But check your facts before you start tap tap tapping at your fingers only to run your mouth and say nothing.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> If the thread was not meant to be discussed our brought up again why would it still be here? First off I don't even smoke at home so do i smoke with my pet's answer is no. You would first have to ask do i have a pet? In what way did you think I did this? Oh ya Re read i never said anything of the sort. But check your facts before you start tap tap tapping at your fingers only to run your mouth and say nothing.


Must have upset you .....you double posted just trying to tell me this ......all I'm saying is you can get dog treats pretty cheap maybe even free instead of blowing smoke in there face NOOBS....and if you want to sit around and answer year old threads after being on here 4 months that's up to you ...lol....I got some old newspapers in my attic whenever your done with that .....oh and make sure you look at dates before you bring up old ass stuff then tell people there reading old news ...lol.......CURRENT EVENT FOR YOU .....we landed on the moon ....just wanted to share that with you since I know your a bit behind


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Must have upset you .....you double posted just trying to tell me this ......all I'm saying is you can get dog treats pretty cheap maybe even free instead of blowing smoke in there face NOOBS....and if you want to sit around and answer year old threads after being on here 4 months that's up to you ...lol....I got some old newspapers in my attic whenever your done with that .....oh and make sure you look at dates before you bring up old ass stuff then tell people there reading old news ...lol.......CURRENT EVENT FOR YOU .....we landed on the moon ....just wanted to share that with you since I know your a bit behind


Still don't know how to read do you? You landed on the moon. It was old news when you posted it. See what i said in my first post, oh wait you can't read probably don't know what the numbers mean 1960 that was 56 years ago. If you count all of your fingers 5 times then one more hand and finger, And if you truly think we went to the moon than you belive everything you read. If it's on Google or our government to you so it must be true right lmfao. Tell me more facts you know please. I don't have a dog to join me and I'm lonely


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Must have upset you .....you double posted just trying to tell me this ......all I'm saying is you can get dog treats pretty cheap maybe even free instead of blowing smoke in there face NOOBS....and if you want to sit around and answer year old threads after being on here 4 months that's up to you ...lol....I got some old newspapers in my attic whenever your done with that .....oh and make sure you look at dates before you bring up old ass stuff then tell people there reading old news ...lol.......CURRENT EVENT FOR YOU .....we landed on the moon ....just wanted to share that with you since I know your a bit behind


One more thing was wondering why you couldn't answer one question i asked? Or how you commented two times without responding to reply? If your such a master why can't you answer. Just cause I am new on some social media sought m sight what does that have to do with anything at all cause you spend more time on a computer your special? Or maybe just smarter that's it wahaha. All in good fun my friend you sure took offense to me simply stating check your facts nothing more. It has been known for years dogs have a canabanoid system it's not new news. So your first response i should have answered wow that really upset you me saying check your facts.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Still don't know how to read do you? You landed on the moon. It was old news when you posted it. See what i said in my first post, oh wait you can't read probably don't know what the numbers mean 1960 that was 56 years ago. If you count all of your fingers 5 times then one more hand and finger, And if you truly think we went to the moon than you belive everything you read. If it's on Google or our government to you so it must be true right lmfao. Tell me more facts you know please. I don't have a dog to join me and I'm lonely


Facts k ......your 12 live in your parents basement pretty sure you have several animals you like to smoke with and your really fun to respond to cause you get butthurt .....and your a year late ...and from you once again double posting I can tell your throw tantrums like a 9 to 12 year old .....oh and you definately belong in the flat earth thread ....it's old but your obviously into that old news stuff 




Another noob know it all ....don't be cruel to animals noobs il contact your parents and let them know what your doing to fluffy .....off to flat earth you go now where you belong ......and I know your a lonely person you don't have to state the obvious ....once again old news


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

Ya my dog chooses to get high. She'll eat leaves in my garden she'll eat raw or dry and cured weed and stems. Shit she's notorious for knocking over the ashtray eating a roach and getting shit faced as well. That being said I'm also a CVT in a diff state with 8 years experience. I have a 100% overly healthy 4 year American Staffordshire that loves getting stoned lol I have monitored her Everytime and never an issue. She had one time where I think she learned her limit and it was one of the first times and she peed herself. Besides that all vitals were normal and she was just out of it but was fine next morning like nothing happens. My dog will come up to me to smoke and one of her favorite things is stalks that are fresh. I'm all for it as long as not forced


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 16, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Facts k ......your 12 live in your parents basement pretty sure you have several animals you like to smoke with and your really fun to respond to cause you get butthurt .....and your a year late ...and from you once again double posting I can tell your throw tantrums like a 9 to 12 year old .....oh and you definately belong in the flat earth thread ....it's old but your obviously into that old news stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one actually made me laugh out loud. Because you totally described yourself to a T. Just can't seem to answer one question. This shows your lack of intelligence. I know you use humor to defend yourself because you don't feel good about yourself. People lacking social skills intellect and who just don't feel like they add up always respond as you have to every post. Don't answer s question can't respond to a single thing. I feel sorry for people who hate their lives like that, it really is sad. I'll pray for you ok. I wish you the best really i do.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 16, 2016)

Pretty dog.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Pretty dog.


Thanks lol this topic is always controversial even when I was managing 2 animal hospitals at once in fl I had talked to the owner/head doctor about it and he said he believes it has the ability to great things with us and our pets if they would just allow us to study it. The reason they say no pot for pets is no one knows proper dosaging and all dogs are different and react differently just like humans. The true risk is grtting too stoned and forgetting to breath essentially. This mainly happens with edibles or decarbed weed. I've never seen I'll effects from fresh or dry and cured weed. Granted she'll only eat a .3g nug or so and bunches of leaves a day but damn dog so healthy I can't say it's bad for her. I have bloodwork run every 6 months everything always in check


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> That one actually made me laugh out loud. Because you totally described yourself to a T. Just can't seem to answer one question. This shows your lack of intelligence. I know you use humor to defend yourself because you don't feel good about yourself. People lacking social skills intellect and who just don't feel like they add up always respond as you have to every post. Don't answer s question can't respond to a single thing. I feel sorry for people who hate their lives like that, it really is sad. I'll pray for you ok. I wish you the best really i do.


Lmao ....the old 9 year old come back ...do you give your animals your meth to ??? I like you ......peace love and all that other shit to get yourself out of a tight spot ....or just all the sudden become religious...lol. ya pray for me while your getting your animals stoned ...I think it will be more affective


----------



## Blaze_420 (Sep 30, 2016)

Not jumping into the middle of a fight but I want to add that I live in a shitty place basically like the ghetto in my area and cheap rent and a lot of low low people here but I got an old cat (between 10-12 years old) a year something back as her original owner here got busted for crack, than she was a stray in the hallway, another crazy crack user took her in and ignored mistreated her same thing with a couple young kids that decided to take her. They kicked her as they forced her into a small spot and or left her outside in the cold...I loved her so I took her in and care for her well. She loves me and I keep up with her litter and food and got her a proper litter box not the basically empty broken dishpan she was forced to use and keep her warm. Her names ferra...I'd change it but she knows it so I just stuck with it. 

Now on point... Whenever I check my plant she always jumps up and lays right on the duffel bag in front of the open curtain closed closet. She comes every time I check it and curls up there and will try and has eaten a bunch of fresh leaves off it. Sometimes when pruning I put a few leaves off to the side and she eats them... But only fresh leaves...she stays away from dry. Doesn't care for them. I get a kick out of it but frustrated at the same time. She likes leaves more than catnip. If I am trimming she'll try and grab some with her paw. She's a smart cat. She hates smoke though which is good as I only take weed in edibles and tinctures because of my lungs and having blood come up. I'd never force a thing on her but she loves fresh MJ leafs but not other plants. 

I love my cat... She gets hair everywhere but that can't be helped. She's become my best friend . She will even lay next to me and when I open a tincture turn her head and try to grab and or lick it... I don't let her though. She's smart that's for sure. I don't think we give animals enough credit for their intelligence sometimes.


----------



## Nikki Cook (Oct 4, 2016)

I was wondering about giving my old dog a dose a day of cannibis oil to see if it will help with his seizures. He also has a real bad hip probably due to arthritis. I have medical oil. Would it be so wrong to make jim feel better?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't really believe getting animals high on purpose is ethical. I'm sure they are prone to panic attack a just as we are. Whenever I get high my yorkie notices my change in personality though and stares at me. She even whines a little bit here and there and then just goes to sleep. I don't understand it much but she always does it lol.


----------



## MauieWoowie (Oct 5, 2016)

I never allow my dog get in room where i smoke. It's just not that... He did eat about 10 grams of perfect weed long time ago, i made mistake of leaving it on my table. 

Not sure if it had effect on him, surely seemed so.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 5, 2016)

@MauieWoowie Haha, that's sad and frustrating to loose that much weed so fast like that, but I have heard of a lot of story's of dogs eating someones stash or take their bag of bud in their mouths and walk away. I wonder why they do that.

I have also seen pics of wild deer coming up to someone who lives in the mountains area of some state and while they go outside to smoke and or hit the bong they walk up to em. The scent draws em. I've never seen anything like that IRL but it's a real thing and that's awesome that even wild animals including Deer know it's a good plant and hang around where it's growing/used. Shows they know what it is and how it would help them.

Ethical or not animals are way smarter than we give em credit for and love the plant as much as we do!


----------



## MauieWoowie (Oct 6, 2016)

Blaze_420 said:


> @MauieWoowieEthical or not animals are way smarter than we give em credit for and love the plant as much as we do!


Indeed i highly agree 

My dog is one spoiled doggy, he gets so much attention and care from everyone so he really is tough bastard to feed. He doesn't eat dog food, he actually hate it ( cans etc. ) but he does take some dog snacks here and there.

What amazed me was the fact that he actually love to eat fresh leaves  I read about it here so i had to try and wow  So it must be something good in those leaves.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah there definitally is. Even animals have cannabinoid receptors(an endocannabinoud system) so their body's despite being different react to the plant in some way but I don't know how. 

My cat loves raw leaves better than catnip. She will just sit and chill and claw where the catnip is and or smell my hand and rub up against it(it took some reading but I learned cats have many scent glands in/on their face) but if you have leaves WATCH OUT. She will start following you and try to claw em from your hands. She wants them pretty leafs. I once did a test and put down catnip all over her favorite thing, than opened up a glad container and took out some leaves and she went right away to ignoring the catnip till she ate em all. 
I figure they know it's a healing plant and is naturally drawn to it for CBD and other beneficial factors. Just like wild animals know what plants they can or want to eat and which they won't or stay away from. I was reading about a plant with white flowers (forget the name) that deer hate and avoid/stay away from. I figure their bodies process the cannabinoids like we do just maybe differently. When I have my cat on my bed and open up a tincture I just got from the Salem, MA dispensary she turns her head and starts sniffing around the top I get a kick out of it. If there is a higher power or something that created all of us and every plant/living thing cannabis and hemp definitely were created for us to use as well as animals especially as our bodies are made with receptors and an endocannbinoid system for a reason, same with animals. 

StayLifted all!


----------



## MauieWoowie (Oct 7, 2016)

Pets always get what they want, be it weed or snacks  Good cat you have, this is my dog but these are a bit old pictures.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Oct 7, 2016)

Haha I love those dogs. They remind me of Alaskan sled dogs. Beautiful animal man! I love that breed/those colors for fur. Yeah animals have a tendency to get what they want. That's for sure. I love your dog. 

The only annoying thing about my cat is she gets burs easy and they hurt her bad (cats are tough when it comes to dealing with pain). Makes me feel bad and takes me forever to loosen em up or get em off. Once she realizes what I'm doing she starts hissing and avoiding me but if I'm able to do it quick (rare) or after the ordeal she comes over to me as she feels better unless I loose and don't get it fast. 

Also she sheds fur like no ones business, haha. Gets all my clothes and my floor as well as my fan in this small room I live in covered in hair/hairballs. It's a chore to keep up with I'll say that.

What's really funny is when she sees me picking em up she comes right over and paws at em like she's saying "HEY! That's mine ya bastard!" Haha. 

Positive vibes and peace all you animal lovers!


----------



## luckybleu (Oct 22, 2016)

Don't get your dog high,if they're happy they're on a natural high,too much will fuck them up don't do it,its wrong.On the other hand if you have a sick pet and want to try it for medicinal purposes , I'm all for that just do your research on dossage and cbd's etc.I have a crippled German Shepherd now at home and have seriously considered getting him some medicinal edibles.His paralysis is caused by a neurological issue so I'm doing some research to see what might help.But back to the point ,don't get your dog fucken high.


----------



## The420Wife (Oct 23, 2016)

Well this is interesting..


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 26, 2016)

Niyajuana said:


> I was just wondering (while medicating) How does your pet react when you get them high and what type of pet is it?
> 
> I have a chihuahua who used to just stay up under me when I smoked and we would just eat together and k.o like we were tight like that but I wanna know how other people's pets react.


After my cats party with me they decide to nod out eat and sleep wow what a purrrrrfect buzz they like it grew up with it and they make the choice to stay and inhale or leave to do cat things agree??


----------



## Maxman and Fiddler (Nov 26, 2016)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't get your pet high. I know you think it's cool or they don't mind or it isn't really a problem but it is. I don't want to argue or post peer reviewed journal articles, just don't do it. Get your sister high, your mom, your uncle, anyone, just not your pet. It ain't cool


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

Maxman and Fiddler said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't get your pet high. I know you think it's cool or they don't mind or it isn't really a problem but it is. I don't want to argue or post peer reviewed journal articles, just don't do it. Get your sister high, your mom, your uncle, anyone, just not your pet. It ain't cool


What if my pet eats weed and purposefully goes out and gets high will jump in rotation for blunts steal leaves from my garden and buds from my bag and have even eaten half grams and grams of hash.....I'm not forcing anything on them if anything they both purposefully go out looking to get high. I'd never force anything on my dog hell I have licensing in Florida as a CVT. There's nothing wrong with it as long as it's not forced and it's what they want. The leaves are treats to both my dogs


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

Maxman and Fiddler said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't get your pet high. I know you think it's cool or they don't mind or it isn't really a problem but it is. I don't want to argue or post peer reviewed journal articles, just don't do it. Get your sister high, your mom, your uncle, anyone, just not your pet. It ain't cool


that's right. cannabis CAN KILL DOGS AND CATS. many of you guys got lucky. a cat nibbling a leaf is bad, but not deadly. a 40lb dog eating a 1/4 of edibles can absolutely be lethal.

the smoke can kill too.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> that's right. cannabis CAN KILL DOGS AND CATS. many of you guys got lucky. a cat nibbling a leaf is bad, but not deadly. a 40lb dog eating a 1/4 of edibles can absolutely be lethal.
> 
> the smoke can kill too.


No ones saying give them decarbed weed tho my dogs jump in rotation for smoke have for over 6 years each buddy has his jack russel who was born blind and lived to 14 and would get lit often eating weed and smoking. I'd never recommend to give anything decarbed ever the dosages drastically change a dog can eat a gram of raw weed no ill effect eat a .1 gram roach and be comatose. If I've gotten lucky then it's due to my medical knowledge and experience taking care of animals and running animal hospitals for almost a decade


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> What if my pet eats weed and purposefully goes out and gets high will jump in rotation for blunts steal leaves from my garden and buds from my bag and have even eaten half grams and grams of hash.....I'm not forcing anything on them if anything they both purposefully go out looking to get high. I'd never force anything on my dog hell I have licensing in Florida as a CVT. There's nothing wrong with it as long as it's not forced and it's what they want. The leaves are treats to both my dogsView attachment 3839853


i find it hard to believe a certified vet tech would advocate cannabis toxicity in animals.

animals like the taste of antifreeze, it's sweet and cool on the tongue/throat, and dogs/cats etc will lap it up with no encouragement. they LIKE it...

but that doesn't mean it's ok and it's good for them...


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i find it hard to believe a certified vet tech would advocate cannabis toxicity in animals.
> 
> animals like the taste of antifreeze, it's sweet and cool on the tongue/throat, and dogs/cats etc will lap it up with no encouragement. they LIKE it...
> 
> but that doesn't mean it's ok and it's good for them...


Show me evidence of low doses of cannabis being a bad thing for canines.....don't worry I'll wait there is such thing as toxicity where they physically forgot to breath can urinate and throw up and go into coma like state. Again never give your dog or cat any decarbed anything. But my dogs eat weed daily have for years never an issue unless they eat something decarbed then it's right when I catch something wrong a syringe full of peroxide and they throw it up. I live around cannabis I make my living around cannabis my dogs love cannabis and in my personal experiences I've been able to safely dosage my dogs with raw weed with no issues for 6 years now.....


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> No ones saying give them decarbed weed tho my dogs jump in rotation for smoke have for over 6 years each buddy has his jack russel who was born blind and lived to 14 and would get lit often eating weed and smoking. I'd never recommend to give anything decarbed ever the dosages drastically change a dog can eat a gram of raw weed no ill effect eat a .1 gram roach and be comatose. If I've gotten lucky then it's due to my medical knowledge and experience taking care of animals and running animal hospitals for almost a decade


my asshole cattledog raided the counter a while back, got three small cookies. after being comatose for over 12 hours, pissing and shitting himself while unable to move, and vomitting profusely (with a couple of seizures or fits something similar to), he bounced back. he won't even look at the stuff now...

i was afraid he'd die, but it was a low dose. if he'd eaten the pan, he would probably be dead.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2016)

Tell that to my cat and dog who both seem to get into it. My cat sniffs them. And my dog thinks they're treats.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

Btw full blood panels and urine done every 6 months along with a dental yearly and never once has any bloodwork or anything shown any I'll effects on my dogs if anything they have less issues than any other dogs I've ever had


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Show me evidence of low doses of cannabis being a bad thing for canines.....don't worry I'll wait there is such thing as toxicity where they physically forgot to breath can urinate and throw up and go into coma like state. Again never give your dog or cat any decarbed anything. But my dogs eat weed daily have for years never an issue unless they eat something decarbed then it's right when I catch something wrong a syringe full of peroxide and they throw it up. I live around cannabis I make my living around cannabis my dogs love cannabis and in my personal experiences I've been able to safely dosage my dogs with raw weed with no issues for 6 years now.....





cat of curiosity said:


> my asshole cattledog raided the counter a while back, got three small cookies. after being comatose for over 12 hours, pissing and shitting himself while unable to move, and vomitting profusely (with a couple of seizures or fits something similar to), he bounced back. he won't even look at the stuff now...
> 
> i was afraid he'd die, but it was a low dose. if he'd eaten the pan, he would probably be dead.


we were typing at the same time.

and i'm on your side bro... easy with the harshness, k?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> my asshole cattledog raided the counter a while back, got three small cookies. after being comatose for over 12 hours, pissing and shitting himself while unable to move, and vomitting profusely (with a couple of seizures or fits something similar to), he bounced back. he won't even look at the stuff now...
> 
> i was afraid he'd die, but it was a low dose. if he'd eaten the pan, he would probably be dead.


Oh ya no decarbed anything is stupid bad never never never never no roaches no edibles tinctures nothing raw weed strictly maybe some cured bud but never more than .5g for a 60lb dog and .2 for 35lb dog


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Show me evidence of low doses of cannabis being a bad thing for canines.....don't worry I'll wait there is such thing as toxicity where they physically forgot to breath can urinate and throw up and go into coma like state. Again never give your dog or cat any decarbed anything. But my dogs eat weed daily have for years never an issue unless they eat something decarbed then it's right when I catch something wrong a syringe full of peroxide and they throw it up. I live around cannabis I make my living around cannabis my dogs love cannabis and in my personal experiences I've been able to safely dosage my dogs with raw weed with no issues for 6 years now.....


I've done the peroxide a few times thankfully for no reason lol


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> we were typing at the same time.
> 
> and i'm on your side bro... easy with the harshness, k?


Lol no harshness I've just done my own independent research and raw weed is way to go. Dogs love leaves but ya decarbed can be the devil I'd never wanna give that to anything other than humans even then man saw my mom hysterical off 10mg....I eat 200mg when I eat edibles lol dosages vary so much when decarbed there's nothing you can do really


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Show me evidence of low doses of cannabis being a bad thing for canines.....don't worry I'll wait there is such thing as toxicity where they physically forgot to breath can urinate and throw up and go into coma like state. Again never give your dog or cat any decarbed anything. But my dogs eat weed daily have for years never an issue unless they eat something decarbed then it's right when I catch something wrong a syringe full of peroxide and they throw it up. I live around cannabis I make my living around cannabis my dogs love cannabis and in my personal experiences I've been able to safely dosage my dogs with raw weed with no issues for 6 years now.....





Nugachino said:


> Tell that to my cat and dog who both seem to get into it. My cat sniffs them. And my dog thinks they're treats.





Afgan King said:


> Btw full blood panels and urine done every 6 months along with a dental yearly and never once has any bloodwork or anything shown any I'll effects on my dogs if anything they have less issues than any other dogs I've ever had



pot can kill animals. winning russian roulette doesn't mean it's safe to play again...


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> pot can kill animals. winning russian roulette doesn't mean it's safe to play again...


Again with decarbed agreed fully raw weed is completely different.....I make a raw oil that patients eat with no effect on them at all. My mom hates being high but loves the joint relief. Non activated oil is taken by her every day at a dosage if decarbed would prob drop my ass lol


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Again with decarbed agreed fully raw weed is completely different.....I make a raw oil that patients eat with no effect on them at all. My mom hates being high but loves the joint relief. Non activated oil is taken by her every day at a dosage if decarbed would prob drop my ass lol


My dogs have always hated smoke and never showed any interest in buds but they constantly try to raid leaves out of the tent. they go ape shit for them!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lol no harshness I've just done my own independent research and raw weed is way to go. Dogs love leaves but ya decarbed can be the devil I'd never wanna give that to anything other than humans even then man saw my mom hysterical off 10mg....I eat 200mg when I eat edibles lol dosages vary so much when decarbed there's nothing you can do really


absolutely concur with fresh vegetative growth and buds are much much safer than usable or cooked products (decarboxylation)


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> My dogs have always hated smoke and never showed any interest in buds but they constantly try to raid leaves out of the tent. they go ape shit for them!


Yup love fuckin leaves and my dogs always end up fucked up on trim days picking up fallen nugs and leaves eat a shit ton never get anything like they would if they touched the smallest blunt or joint roach. It's truly crazy how much a difference decarboxylation is


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Again with decarbed agreed fully raw weed is completely different.....I make a raw oil that patients eat with no effect on them at all. My mom hates being high but loves the joint relief. Non activated oil is taken by her every day at a dosage if decarbed would prob drop my ass lol


typing at the same time again, lol 

can we just agree to agree or something


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> absolutely concur with fresh vegetative growth and buds are much much safer than usable or cooked products (decarboxylation)


Ya that's all I'm advocating unless your dog likes the smoke. Mine come in and will sit by me breathing the smoke I blow literally jumping rotation on the couch my Frenchie will go across everyones lap lol he's a little retarded and known to beat his meat as well lol always fresh dry ok but lower doses by a good amount than fresh and decarbed never


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2016)

My cat used to just sit and sniff my seedling for a good five minutes every couple days. My dog on the other hand... He swallows the damn things, whole! Fekkin asshat. That's why mine is more contained these days. No one gets near it.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> My cat used to just sit and sniff my seedling for a good five minutes every couple days. My dog on the other hand... He swallows the damn things, whole! Fekkin asshat. That's why mine is more contained these days. No one gets near it.


My amstaff has eaten a 2 foot plant in a sitting. Threw most up wasn't even fucked up she's just a dick


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> typing at the same time again, lol
> 
> can we just agree to agree or something


Agreed lmao


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 26, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Is that your hermie cock Or just your normal cock you were playing with a while back whitebb2727


Normal.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> My cat used to just sit and sniff my seedling for a good five minutes every couple days. My dog on the other hand... He swallows the damn things, whole! Fekkin asshat. That's why mine is more contained these days. No one gets near it.





Afgan King said:


> My amstaff has eaten a 2 foot plant in a sitting. Threw most up wasn't even fucked up she's just a dick


i had a retired gsd from miami. number two sniffer in the precinct. he LOVED the grow room, and munched a few leaves himself...

and he was a retired cop!!! lol


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i had a retired gsd from miami. number two sniffer in the precinct. he LOVED the grow room, and munched a few leaves himself...
> 
> and he was a retired cop!!! lol


He lives in a grey area he is the law and what he says goes lol including all the leaves he could ever want. It's a common thing in nature honestly I've had raccoon and deer also eat my plants


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 26, 2016)

Blaze_420 said:


> Not jumping into the middle of a fight but I want to add that I live in a shitty place basically like the ghetto in my area and cheap rent and a lot of low low people here but I got an old cat (between 10-12 years old) a year something back as her original owner here got busted for crack, than she was a stray in the hallway, another crazy crack user took her in and ignored mistreated her same thing with a couple young kids that decided to take her. They kicked her as they forced her into a small spot and or left her outside in the cold...I loved her so I took her in and care for her well. She loves me and I keep up with her litter and food and got her a proper litter box not the basically empty broken dishpan she was forced to use and keep her warm. Her names ferra...I'd change it but she knows it so I just stuck with it.
> 
> Now on point... Whenever I check my plant she always jumps up and lays right on the duffel bag in front of the open curtain closed closet. She comes every time I check it and curls up there and will try and has eaten a bunch of fresh leaves off it. Sometimes when pruning I put a few leaves off to the side and she eats them... But only fresh leaves...she stays away from dry. Doesn't care for them. I get a kick out of it but frustrated at the same time. She likes leaves more than catnip. If I am trimming she'll try and grab some with her paw. She's a smart cat. She hates smoke though which is good as I only take weed in edibles and tinctures because of my lungs and having blood come up. I'd never force a thing on her but she loves fresh MJ leafs but not other plants.
> 
> I love my cat... She gets hair everywhere but that can't be helped. She's become my best friend . She will even lay next to me and when I open a tincture turn her head and try to grab and or lick it... I don't let her though. She's smart that's for sure. I don't think we give animals enough credit for their intelligence sometimes. View attachment 3793434 View attachment 3793435 View attachment 3793436


Clean your damn house and vacuum the damn cat hair up and you will be able to breath better.

Seriously that's fucking nasty. My mom and brother are like that.

You would be surprised how well a good cleaning will help your lungs.

Get rid of that carpet too.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Clean your damn house and vacuum the damn cat hair up and you will be able to breath better.
> 
> Seriously that's fucking nasty. My mom and brother are like that.
> 
> ...


i always look at the stuff that isn't meant to be shown in pictures too


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Clean your damn house and vacuum the damn cat hair up and you will be able to breath better.
> 
> Seriously that's fucking nasty. My mom and brother are like that.
> 
> ...


and 'too', btw


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> and 'too', btw


Fixed.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fixed.


sorry man, had to... it was just one of those perfect moment things, and i went down dick ave. towards phallus dr...

all in good sport though buddy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> sorry man, had to... it was just one of those perfect moment things, and i went down dick ave. towards phallus dr...
> 
> all in good sport though buddy


Its cool.

I'm kind of anal about that shit and have been known to correct others grammar before.

Funny thing is I actually have dyslexia. I managed to complete school, score very well on the asvab and complete a structural engineering program in the military. Completed an associates in electronics. All in spite of it.

I suppose all the proof reading made me anal about it.


----------



## jane621 (Jun 12, 2017)

wow~ surprising me


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 14, 2017)

My male cat likes ck smoke?


----------



## draxhemp (Jun 20, 2017)

I have a female cat that doesn't beg for it or anything but if you give her a shotgun she accepts the smoke takes a few deep breaths then goes and cleans herself. she has recently become a 100% inside cat and when I smoke the past 2 weeks she has started to try to get my attention and wants to play, maybe she just wants a toke =).


----------



## Scarce26 (Jun 20, 2017)

toaster struedel said:


> First off I don't get my cat high, he gets himself stoned. By sitting in the circle raising his nose up and sniffing hard. Funny tho once in awhile he will mistake cigarette smoke for weed and when he smells that he don't stick around. His reaction is like yours our mine he eats and usually takes a nap. LoL


I never thought of the effect on them. I guess they look funny.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 20, 2017)

My male cat likes the smell of cocaine oil burning and smoking sniffs it then goes out paroling the grounds kicking kitty ass.


----------



## Superfen (Jun 20, 2017)

Well I recently moved An had made a batch of cakes well I couldn't eat them all An some went hard so I threw em to the sqirrels they loved them


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

Our one cat liked weed. He would be on my lap the moment he hears me take out the weed.
Also had a corgi and lassie that went batshit if I smoked in the garage without letting them in.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its cool.
> 
> I'm kind of anal about that shit and have been known to correct others grammar before.
> 
> ...


If you use chrome, just install Grammarly. You will look semi-educated.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> If you use chrome, just install Grammarly. You will look semi-educated.


Its cool. I've developed my coping skills and they work.

Ill check it out though. Thank you.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2017)

http://www.health24.com/Lifestyle/Pet-Health/Your-pets-health/dogs-high-on-dagga-alleviates-anxiety-20170621

For those who don't know, dagga is Afrikaans for cannabis.


----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jul 12, 2017)

I actually had a friend who's brother left his 1/8th of weed laying on the coffee table. Her 5-6 month old (at the time) German Sheppard / Lab mix ate the entire bag. A few minutes later he was so lethargic, and he wouldn't move at all. When we picked him up he moved like a rag doll... We got him up and he vomited violently 4-5 times. We gave him water and let him sleep the rest of the night checking on him every few minutes. He is now a little more a year old and very healthy but won't even come near the smell of weed.
After seeing that I personally would never give my dogs anything with THC in it.


----------



## Bombattak (Aug 4, 2017)

Helllllll naahh

Mann how the fuck you get your pets high!!.? I got a boston terrier, she's like my daugther. If someone fuckin give her weed i swear to god he will eat with a damn straw.

How the fuck ppl intentionally give weed to their dog, its like a part of the familly its like giving weed to a kid man this post wrong!!

Pz


----------



## BrickNewton (Aug 10, 2017)

I had a cat when I was in my late teens early twenties that would hope up onto my bed when I had a sesh. Never blew some in his face but he would move closers and sniff when I exhaled. 
Also I have two dogs now and one will keep away while we sesh up, the other one is happy to sit on the couch and get room stoned (it's a small room). 
The little s**t stole a cookie out of my jacket pocket without me knowing. Couldn't figure out why he was so chilled. Was worried about what it might do to him but he was ok. Still likes to join us.


----------



## luckybleu (Nov 18, 2017)

Medicating your dog is one thing but getting it stoned because you think they like it is another.Happy well taken care of dogs are on a natural high,my dogs get "high" when I take them hiking or swimming.That said I had a German Shepherd that had D.M. and I used to give him a quarter peice of a cookie at night made from a straight Kush butter,it chilled him right out I could tell he was relaxed and happy.Dogs can have green outs ,so please be careful if giving your pet edibles ,I would only do that for medicinal purposes only.


----------



## DG1959 (Nov 20, 2017)

My black Lab trims my plants in the greenhouse every time she goes out there, she is very healthy.


----------

